# Anyone doing anythin tomorrow?



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone fishing tomorrow?

Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Was hoping. Unfortunately, the sports grounds are open so I'm on Dad duty.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I wish....but I am taking my 2 daughters skating/rollerblading.

But I plan to be on the water at dawn on Sunday to troll along the sunken wall in the Brisbane river. Maybe even toss some SP's at any likely spot along the way.

Chris


----------

